# Three releases over the holiday season!



## HellHound (Dec 18, 2003)

Alrighty, ahem... I mean, "For immediate release".

(yes, I've got my daughter's cat on my lap and am relying on it for advice on writing this press release)

Due to a distinct lack of time (wow, I completely forgot how much work post-secondary education can be, especially in the last month when all the projects are due and then the exams hit), a few of E.N.Publishing's products have seen some delays in release.

We are going to remedy that this holiday season.

Currently in layout are:

*Powers that Be - City Council*

_Written by E.N.World community member Fred Wolke (you might know him as Vaxalon, however), and fantastically illustrated by Hannah M.G. Shapero, this book brings a complete city council to your game. 

Running a game in an urban setting? Slipping towards politics & intrigue? Want to know who runs the show above the local guildmasters?

The first book in the "Powers that Be" series, City Council details each member of the city council, their background, motivations and role-playing notes, as well as the requisite d20 stat block. Each major character also has a colour illustrated card designed to be shown to the players, with the character's notes on the back for the GM to refer to. Also included are maps of the palace and a selection of adventure and campaign notes for use with the city council in question.

The institutions developed and described in the "Powers that Be" line are designed to be easily placed in any major fantasy or magical medieval city. While "Everyone Else" detailed everyone else needed to populate a city, "Powers that Be" details specific institutions and characters within them._

but that's just one of the d20 products I'm laying out in Quark XPress right now! (well, not RIGHT now, but just a few minutes ago, on the laptop sitting on the table behind me as I type this on my desktop system.) We are also in layout on...

*Crystalmancy - The Magic of Gems*

_Written by Dallas Parsons, this PDF brings the magic of gemstones to any d20 setting, introducing the Crystalmancers, a class of arcane spellcasters that trigger the dormant powers from crystals and gems. There is also an alternate Crystalmancer prestige class for games where a new core class would perhaps not fit in.

This book is stuffed full of material for the crystalmancer - a selection of new spells, monsters and classes as well as details on the plane of crystal. _

but wait, there's more!!!

Don't forget - 

*Steam and Steel - A guide to fantasy steamworks*

_You read about it on the other thread, and the art is coming in and looking great! Layout has been roughed out and should start in earnest shortly!_

Expect these products on the virtual store shelves @ RPGnow over the next 6 weeks. And keep yer eyes and ears peeled, we've got more on the way!


----------



## thundershot (Dec 19, 2003)

Anything on when to expect print editions to some of the books, like FCTF?


Thanks
Chris


----------



## HellHound (Dec 19, 2003)

We don't currently have print deals on any of our books except for Crimson Contracts - the Assassin's Manifesto.

Doing a POD print run of FCTF-Modern/Revised would involve doing a third layout run on this title, the fourth layout all told (including the layout of the first version). 

We are, however, negotiating (in slow motion) the release of some of our fantasy products in print.


----------



## Vaxalon (Dec 19, 2003)

Don't worry!  Powers that Be is going to be such a HUGE hit that you'll want to get it into print pronto!


----------



## Krug (Dec 19, 2003)

Say what happened to the Arsenal series? Sounds like a great idea!


----------



## HellHound (Dec 20, 2003)

Still coming together Krug. Book one is two products away from the list I posted on this thread.


----------



## Wraith Form (Dec 20, 2003)

I'm gonna be an utter _dork_ and ask if there's a way to pay for these via a money order--?  Me & credit cards aren't getting along right now.  

 I do want these releases, however, and I'd like to support "our people" by throwing smal piles of money at 'em!

 Tell me something good.


----------



## Vaxalon (Dec 21, 2003)

Don't they have prepaid debit cards your way?


----------



## HellHound (Dec 24, 2003)

from the RPGnow FAQ:

Q: I do not have a credit card, can I still order product?

A: We also take paypal.com payments which work with your checking account. But if you don't have that you can also send us a money order with the reference number on your checkout screen and we'll process your order when we get the check!

---

PS: Who do I have to kill to get rid of this EEEEVIL scrappy-do avatar?!?!

AIEEE!

Season's Greetings indeed...


----------



## BSF (Dec 28, 2003)

Excellent!  Looks like a lot of fun coming down the pipe.  Are there any firm release dates?  What about prices?  I'm just trying to figure out where everything is going to fall in my purchase cycle.


----------



## HellHound (Dec 28, 2003)

*Powers that Be: City Council* -should- be available for download from RPGnow tonight or tomorrow morning. It went through final layout just before the holidays, and has since gone through its peer review and is now having a few minor issues (including some mis-placed art -Oops- ) corrected before release.

The primary outstanding issue at this time is kicking my youngest daughter off the lap-top system that she is playing her Christmas present on (the Hobbit adventure game). The laptop in question is no powerhouse, and takes about 3 hours to convert the Quark document into PDF format.


----------



## Carnifex (Dec 29, 2003)

So, HH, is Steam & Steel still going to be a December release then, or should I change my sig again?   

(I've finally got net access again, through the local library!)


----------

